# A tech question!!



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

How do I attach a photo jpg to send it with a PM from my hard disk??:confused2:

Thanks!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> How do I attach a photo jpg to send it with a PM from my hard disk??:confused2:


I'm not sure you can attach photos to PMs. You can link to photos (e.g. on Flickr) though.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> I'm not sure you can attach photos to PMs. You can link to photos (e.g. on Flickr) though.


Hmmm....OK, thanks Fatbrit, I'll let them know I can't do it that way and see if there's another way around it. 

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I'll let them know I can't do it that way and see if there's another way around it.
> 
> Tallulah.x


PM Jo for her advice Tally!

She'll probably suggest you crash your car into it.

And you'll have to upload the photo to some webspace and then link it using the IMG tab above!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> PM Jo for her advice Tally!
> 
> She'll probably suggest you crash your car into it.
> 
> And you'll have to upload the photo to some webspace and then link it using the IMG tab above!


WHAT?!??!?!:confused2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> WHAT?!??!?!:confused2:


Each photo on a webpage has its own Internet address (URL), just as the page you're now reading has one. 

Here's how to get it:

Hover your mouse over a photo and right-click (Mac: command-click). A menu like you see on your right should appear.

Choose _properties_. A dialog box similar to what you see below should appear:










Make sure the dialog box is wide enough to see the entire URL. Then Right Click/Copy the URL.

*Important detail:*

The URL must end in .jpg or .gif. If it doesn't, you may have missed copying the right-most part. Or you have the URL of the _page_ the photo lives on, but not the URL of the photo itself.

Now you need to place the URL in another web page. How that's done depends on the page. In a message forum, there is typically an IMG or graphical button







that appears when you compose a message. Clicking that button displays a pop-up window for your photo's URL.










Paste your URL into the space provided. 

And that's it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

huh!!! I happen to know you cant do it thru the forum PMs (can you????????), maybe try e-mailing???????????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks very much guys! I'll have a fiddle anyway....if not, then it'll have to go by email! Me and this internet malarkey just don't mix!!
:ranger:
Tally.xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Nothing that a swift "Tony Danza" couldn't fix Tally!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Nothing that a swift "Tony Danza" couldn't fix Tally!


You know, you're not too big to put over my knee, XT.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> You know, you're not too big to put over my knee, XT.


There's men paying good money for that malarkey in Torrevieja Tally!

Which reminds me.....where the hell is Steve Hall?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Which reminds me.....where the hell is Steve Hall?


I've just received an "info e mail" from the great man himself stating that he'll be back in Spain on Thursday!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've just received an "info e mail" from the great man himself stating that he'll be back in Spain on Thursday!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Well we can start planning that coffee and a chat now then!


----------

